# GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series Round 3 Blyton Park Aug. 15th



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

*Litchfield GTROC Sprint Series*

The 3rd round of the 2015 GTROC Sprint Series calendar takes place on Saturday 15th August at Blyton Park race circuit, and will be the 3rd competitive event between the EVOs and Imprezas 


*The Course*: 
.
We'll be using the Eastern Circuit which features the fast straight off the startline into the new twistier layout through the infield, before rejoining the original outer circuit for the fast and flying finish!











*The Cars*: 

Upto 15 GTRs across two GTROC classes
Upto 30 Evos across four MLR classes
Upto 30 Imprezas across three 22B classes
Upto 5 Guest class cars


Noise limit is 105 dBA static / 95dBA @ 20 metres. Noise will be monitored throughout the day and cars tested if necessary. Any cars that fail will be able to make changes and rerun
All bookings will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Call Pace Ward for any insurance queries on 01782 286311

*Blyton Park Sprint Timetable*:

08:00 - Registration
08:00 to 11:00 - Class Check
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 - Practice runs (3) followed immediately by the first of the Competitive runs
12:00 - Lunch
13:00 - Competitive runs continue
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded on the Podium


*Trophies and Points Table*:

Trophies for the top 3 drivers from each GTROC class on the day will be presented on the Sprint Series podium after the final run

*Akrapovic – Class N1*
* Turbo Dynamics – Class N2*

Each of the Class Leaderboards will be updated asap after the event


*Bookings*:

On a first come first served basis
Places cost £139 for the day
Please see Cancellation Policy here


*Camping*: 

Camping is allowed on Friday and Saturday night
Arrival after 5pm Friday
Price £10 per night per tent / caravan / Winnebago payable on arrival in the Circuit Office 
Hot meals will be available in the restaurant on Saturday night if there are sufficient orders - please contact the circuit to book: 01427 628922
BBQs are allowed, but no open fires
ALL noise must stop at midnight at the latest
All rubbish must be tidied up before leaving the circuit


*Additional Info*: 


Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
Spectators are welcome
The Restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast and dinner and snacks
No dogs or animals are allowed in the venue at anytime


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure How many are booked in yet but this track suits the GTR with a few high speed sections 

So if you have never entered a round why not make this the first one 

And remember you will be on TV as each round is screened on Motors TV:wavey:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Plenty of spaces left, only 11 days to go before the Blyton Sprint, where's all the guys from the previous rounds?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Am I right in thinking to enter you just need a helmet and an extinguisher cable tied to your passenger seat - with the noise limit are the baffles / secondary silencers available to borrow on the day?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Am I right in thinking to enter you just need a helmet and an extinguisher cable tied to your passenger seat - with the noise limit are the baffles / secondary silencers available to borrow on the day?


And remember you could be a TV star :chuckle:

As Motors Channel film every event for screening after


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Am I right in thinking to enter you just need a helmet and an extinguisher cable tied to your passenger seat - with the noise limit are the baffles / secondary silencers available to borrow on the day?


Have a word with Iain, he may be able to sort something out for you.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Where is the class info?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Where is the class info?


Two classes, N1 sponsored by Akrapovic, any Skyline, Stagea or R35 fitted with a standard turbo. Other mods are free but must run on road tyres, road fuel and have a current MOT if required.
N2 sponsored by Turbo Dynamics, as above but for cars running modified turbos.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

monkeynuts1 said:


> And remember you could be a TV star :chuckle:
> 
> As Motors Channel film every event for screening after


Already am Steve 


Really Wild show, 1989


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Where is the class info?





barry P. said:


> Two classes, N1 sponsored by Akrapovic, any Skyline, Stagea or R35 fitted with a standard turbo. Other mods are free but must run on road tyres, road fuel and have a current MOT if required.
> N2 sponsored by Turbo Dynamics, as above but for cars running modified turbos.





Vernonjones said:


> I'll see what I can do. If Iain okays re looking at this I'll propose something and run it through Barry. open to offers......
> 
> *Option A - *
> Straight Power to Weight
> ...





gtr mart said:


> That sounds good, but I wouldnt seperate the stage 4.25 from the others. I would just differentiate the GT-Rs by stock turbo and uprated turbos and if desired, add a class in for forged engine. But I think 650 / 750 hp has the be the sweet spot for most track work, for most drivers.
> 
> 
> The skyline could be a single class, or stock turbo and uprated turbo, similar to the R35 class.




Do I win a prize? What is it? Rods? Turbos?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Do I win a prize? What is it? Rods? Turbos?


Hmm Does that mean you are going to enter :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

very tempted. Enjoyed a small sprint at Curborough recently and have seen the light.

I have a prior commitment the day before that complicates it


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I am NOT attending this event due to a wedding commitment.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Already am Steve
> 
> 
> Really Wild show, 1989


Did you get Michaela's telephone number? She was quite fit in those days


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Blyton is a superb circuit, and the sprint series entry is incredibly good value at 139.00.. It's also extremely well run by BarryP and the MLR Team. If anyone is thinking about this don't hesitate just do it!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Totally agree. Cheapest way into some track time and I am gutted im missing it - AGAIN!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

One week to the Blyton Sprint. Entries can be sorted by phoning Mechell on 08451252623


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Totally agree. Cheapest way into some track time and I am gutted im missing it - AGAIN!


£139 for 8-10 laps?
Opentrack are doing the Bedford GT circuit on the 19th, about £30 more for a whole day. 7+ hours of open pitlane.

Not being negative, just saying for the actual track time it's not amazing.

What is, is the fact it's a proper timed event with results. :thumbsup:
They are a lot harder to come by, rather than just driving round in circles on a track day for hours.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Still a few days left to get in your last minute entries. Blyton is a fantastic little circuit, very challenging and a great atmosphere with some excellent spectator viewing.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure how true this is but I believe only 1 car has entered this event seems a shame after all the hard work people on both forums /the sponsors/and Darin have put in 

Ok holidays and broken cars may not have helped but not a good turn out


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't received a single email about this event from anyone at MLR, maybe they should email people who have taken part in the past?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

matthewk said:


> I haven't received a single email about this event from anyone at MLR, maybe they should email people who have taken part in the past?


Hi Matthew 

I dont think its up to the MLR the event is split in three sections MLR /22b/Gtroc and I believe its up to the reps in their groups to promote and gain interest .

On this forum it takes me ages to even find the thread so maybe thats some of the problem


----------

